# new to electronics and need help/opinions with purchase



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a simple $79 hummingbird that came with my boat 10 years ago. I am thinking about investing a bit of money in to a new unit to help me learn to find fish better. Not really interested in humbingbirds because I am more familiar with the new lowrance units as far as what they offer and what I think I would like.

So far I am looking at 5-8 hdi and hds units. I don't really want to spend more than 750 but will stretch that if I need to. I would love to have the structure scan and overlay feature but the cost is making me wonder if I can settle for downscan only units and be okay. GPS is a must and I am leaning towards a 7 series as the 5 doesn't have quite enough screen as I would like. However, the 8 is even more appealing + the hot keys but the price is not as much appealing. I am dumb as rocks when it comes to using these units and relating it to finding fish. I want something to learn but to also be useable for the next 10 years. The structure scan overlay seems like something that I could really use to relate to where structure and fish are but the added expense of structure scan is turning me off. If I do get the hds I will prob wait a couple months to buy the structure scan. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned it all comes down to what your situation is, how much you fish, where you fish and what species you go after. In my case I got hooked up with a few guys from this forum and I learned about a lot of structure in this particular lake but didn't know exactly where any of it was. In my case side scan was absolutely necessary. Personally I don't find down scan to be all that useful. It's easier to mark fish with the arches on the 2D sonar than it is to see them on DI. The one thing DI will do for you is help you identify something you see on the 2D. My suggestion would be to hook up with someone from OGF that has side scan so you can see for yourself. Side scan adds a lot to the cost of a unit but for me it is indispensable.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Chris,
Personally I would look at the Humminbird units for sure. I personally think they are better units from what I've seen. As you said, you don't know a lot about these units. I really don't either which is when I go to purchase one I will be looking at both kinds of units.


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> As far as I'm concerned it all comes down to what your situation is, how much you fish, where you fish and what species you go after. In my case I got hooked up with a few guys from this forum and I learned about a lot of structure in this particular lake but didn't know exactly where any of it was. In my case side scan was absolutely necessary. Personally I don't find down scan to be all that useful. It's easier to mark fish with the arches on the 2D sonar than it is to see them on DI. The one thing DI will do for you is help you identify something you see on the 2D. My suggestion would be to hook up with someone from OGF that has side scan so you can see for yourself. Side scan adds a lot to the cost of a unit but for me it is indispensable.


I don't get to use my boat as much as I would like to so it only sees water a half a dozen times a year including a two week trip to Michigan every year. I'm interested in bass only and trying to learn how to find them. I have been on a boat fishing in Michigan with a couple high dollar lowrance structure scan units and that's where I wad introduced. I really liked what I saw but my exposure to the side scan was limited.




timmyv said:


> Chris,
> Personally I would look at the Humminbird units for sure. I personally think they are better units from what I've seen. As you said, you don't know a lot about these units. I really don't either which is when I go to purchase one I will be looking at both kinds of units.


I'm not against them, there are just a couple of options that lowrsnce units offer and hummbingbird does not that are appealing to me. 


Thank you guys for the replies.


----------

